# need to vent



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay I just need to vent.

My dad painted one of my brothers dogs toenails light pink..female dog. Anyways it was ment to just be funny. So my dad and I were going to pick up a part for my car from the parts store and while we were gone my dad gets a call from my brother cussing out my dad over this pink toenail....then my mom calls my dad we better get home my brother was after my dog!!! My dog did nothing wrong leave him alone....well I get home and my jackass brother and his dumb wife put red paint on my dogs fur!!! and besides that he drug him around the stairway by his neck! when i got home my dogs collar was inside out in just the spot where a hand would have been. I have not talked to my brother since and refuse to. I feel if you have a problem with me take it out on me not my innocent dog. Anyways from now one if they have a problem with their dog...needs nails cut anal glands expressed they can take their dog to the vet and when their dog gets out and runs around the front yard I am not going to get the dog for them anymore or even go get their dog food. Bottom line is I will not help them anymore...i did nothing wrong and my dog absolutely did nothing wrong but now he is afraid of the stairway and his fur is red and this was done by one person he liked(my brother he would get excited about his wife my dog always barks at and is odd because my dog loves people, i dont think he has trust for her). 
Anyways, thanks for letting me vent I am so upset that my dog was dragged into my brothers daily drama because I wasnt home to protect him. I feel like a bad mom and I cant get the paint off..I tried rubbing alcohol and it didnt work i dont know if its safe to use nail polish remover anyone know?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sorry this is happened. Move out into your own place, there's no sense in putting your dog in jeopardy like that. Especially from the posts you have previously posted about your brother and his wife. That guy is a time bomb around animals and I hate to hear about Peanut having anything to do with this jackass.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I would have beat his a_$....

That is wrong and I am sorry for porr Peanut...


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thats crazy*

Wow, i cant believe your brother did that to peanut. Thats really mean of him to do that.I wouldnt want to talk to him either, and as far as getting the paint out of the hair, im not sure but i will do some research for you.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Update on Removing Paint*

I found this somewhere online:

Soak larger clumps of paint by saturating the hair with olive oil. Allow the oil to set for an hour or two before removing the paint with a fine-toothed comb.Then use shampoo and conditioner to clean after.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for him to learn a hard lesson in respect.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd be beating some A*s, seriously
Sorry it happen. Any luck getting the paint off?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's insane!!! I'd beat the $hit out of him, family or not!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. One of many reasons I don't trust people with my dogs. Never have..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I told my husband about it and that I wish I could move anyways...the whole reason I am here is my husband is in Iraq and he doesnt want me living alone...he thought we would be safer living with my family...yeah. My brother and his wife are the people I want to be protected from. 

I am going to try your idea Cain714 I appreciate your looking up info. Other then trying the rubbing alcohol I havent had the chance I had to help my dad put the starter in my car. 

It just makes me sick that someone in my family would do harm to my dog and especially after all the help I have given him with his dog and over nothing. I will for now on never let him near my dog regardless. When your mad animals are off limits as far as I am concerned.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

thats animal abuse,
touch my dog get a shot gun to the face is my response.
use a warm wet towel almost steaming hot it will dry the paint out enough you can just brush it out. did it to a kitten some yrs ago. or a nice warm bath
what kind of paint was it? base paint? satin finish? all have diff tectures and mixes some are easier then others.

i hope your dog is alright i would seriously ask your dad to kick your bro out 
OR SOMETHING, did you atleast call the police/animal protection? someone should hear about this.............

your brother is head


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess I've missed the other posts about your brother.

My first reaction would be to beat his ass and his b*tch a$$ wife's hind end, too. 

But, what good is that really going to do? I'd press animal cruelty charges on him. Anybody puts their hands on my dogs and they're going to have to pay for it one way or another. And, I'm sure he's lucky you had time to cool off before you got home. I know how I would feel if that was me.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut is okay...he is acting a bit scared near the stairway which is where my mom told me she caught them doing it....it was nail polish...my brother's wife is in beauty school so she has that kind of stuff and its the color she currently has on her fingers....
my parents have kicked them out before but they just end up coming back after a few days...i found out that my brother started this whole thing because he was asked to cut the grass but he didnt want to so create drama he can get out of it...they are known in my neighborhood as the drama queens. 
I told my husband about it and he told me to tell both of them if they come so much as close to our dog that when he gets home they better not talk to him....you dont mess with our dog they are lucky that i wasnt home when they did it and they hide when i got home.
my parents helped me clean Peanut up and said they are done helping my brother out with everything andthey said he can take his dog to the vet when she needs her nails done or anal glands or a bath or anything i have helped them out with they dont want me to do anything for them or their dog anymore after they pulled that with Peanut.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i still vote move. Peanut will protect you if you need it. Also, invest in a gun if you're uncomfortable being alone. The best thing is to remove yourself from the entire situation to insure that it never happens again.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Acetone and a fine tooth come. I used acetone on my skin to get off tge surgery tape the doctor and nurse said its safe. But im a person nit a dog. I can't believe this happened to peanut. I'm so sorry. Your much more sane and mature than me. I wouldn't have controlled my anger. Someone would have had nailpolish bottle stuck .... Well rectum damn near killed um! LOL I'm so sorry animal abuse is petti and cowardly.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd be getting the heck out of there, too. Just giving them the cold shoulder isn't going to help anything. Your brother needs psychological help.


----------



## xOsirisx (Jan 10, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I'd be getting the heck out of there, too. Just giving them the cold shoulder isn't going to help anything. Your brother needs psychological help.


I agree! Anyone willing to injure an animal for any reason has some serious problems, whether it is mental or physical. I'd get out as quickly as possible!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I told my husband i wanted to move but he said stick it out he will be home soon.  but i do have my parents that are on my side and will further watch out for Peanut...my mom caught my brother doing it and called us so when she is watching him from now on Peanut is going to be with in the same room if hes around.

my jerk brother has returned to the house and still wont face me. which is fine...i am going to be the mature one about it...however doesnt mean i will talk to him or even give him any more help on his dog...he is just lucky my husband is 7000 miles away my husband was pissed he wouldnt have been calm he probably would have gone out looking for him once my brother took off.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

call in the marines! LOL peanuts last line of defense. I feel better knowing peanuts daddy is one of our nations finest. God bless our armed forces.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

hehehe ^^yep and Peanut is going to be trained as a Marine since my husband wants a PT buddy and Peanut will be 1 year old by time he is home.

Thanks Dans'Grizz


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Good luck with everything..

I'm sure Peanuts daddy will take care of business when he gets home...LOL


----------

